# Its been a while



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

So I used to run an HO layout about 10 years ago, just as we were starting to have kids. FF to today, my 5yr old found my box of locomotives a few weeks back and has been relentless in getting me to 

I've managed to forget a lot of the terminology. 

We don't have any space, hence the boxed layout, so I decided to build him an N Scale layout. Managed to find a used N Locomotive for $20 and 60$ worth of track later, he's got an oval layout (man did track get expensive!). The old guy behind the counter was super nice about showing me used parts and threw in a few random items he had lying around.

At the time I had a controller that allowed both DC and DCC connections. I was pleased with how the N power connectors were just 'track couplers' (is that the right term for the small metal pieces that hold track together?).

He loved it and the 10yr old girl, whom I didn't include because I figured wouldn't be interested, immediately built an embarcation platform using Lego and came up with a few pretty elaborate scenarios to have her brother run the train.

Anyhow, it looks like it will be money well spent.

So, the plan going forward would be to build on the current layout, perhaps using some Lego to save me some $$ and to make things easier to change.

A few questions...what's the best Canadian Online location for finding kit..I don't mind buying used since its for a 5yr old..getting to the LHS is actually not the easiest thing to do..

Secondly, here's a funny one...given my boy is only 5, he doesn't have the dexterity to place the locomotive on the rails properly...I remember there was a special piece of track one could use that helps 'seat' a locomotive more easily? What's that piece called?

Thx in advance


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome back! I think you'll find that the hobby has changed, mostly for the better, since you last had your toes in the water.

The track piece you're thinking of is called a "rerailer". There are also portable devices that perform the same function. Here is an example: https://www.walthers.com/rerailer-ramp-for-straight-or-curved-track

I won't comment on your Canadian on-line location, because I'm south of the border and use US retailers / e-tailers myself.


----------



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Welcome back! I think you'll find that the hobby has changed, mostly for the better, since you last had your toes in the water.
> 
> The track piece you're thinking of is called a "rerailer". There are also portable devices that perform the same function. Here is an example: https://www.walthers.com/rerailer-ramp-for-straight-or-curved-track
> 
> I won't comment on your Canadian on-line location, because I'm south of the border and use US retailers / e-tailers myself.


Thx, that's a neat little piece of kit, so I wouldn't have to replace track and it can be used anywhere, smart.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure can't help with the Canadian model train
on line sources, but do want to suggest that
you get some 'hard' surface to support the
tracks. Running trains on carpeting, or even
on a tile or wood floor can result in lint 
clogging the trucks on the locos and cars.

The track sections are held together with
'JOINERS'. There may be a track section
with wires attached, but most of us solder
wires directly to the rail bottoms.

You mentioned that the controller you once
owned had DC and DCC connections. Could
it be DC for the track, and AC for turnouts and
other accessories. We've never heard of a
DC/DCC combination controller.

Don


----------



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

DonR said:


> Sure can't help with the Canadian model train
> on line sources, but do want to suggest that
> you get some 'hard' surface to support the
> tracks. Running trains on carpeting, or even
> ...


The layout is currently on a desk and I purchased a 24x36 plywood sheet for underneath. I was thinking of buying cork for under the rails. That would likely be part of the online order to a LHS unless I should cover the entire surface with something from say a home supply shop??

For the controller, that kind of makes more sense, I was surprised when I dug it out of the box, I figured I might have splurged for some kind of hybrid system.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

CanuckDad said:


> The layout is currently on a desk and I purchased a 24x36 plywood sheet for underneath. I was thinking of buying cork for under the rails. That would likely be part of the online order to a LHS unless I should cover the entire surface with something from say a home supply shop??
> 
> For the controller, that kind of makes more sense, I was surprised when I dug it out of the box, I figured I might have splurged for some kind of hybrid system.


Either cork or foam rubber under the rails is a good idea. It helps to deaden unwanted sound and gives your track a more realistic profile. But neither is a good option as a scenery base. Buy the roadbed (your choice of material) and use that.

As far as I know (and I make no claim to being omniscient), there is no such thing as a hybrid controller. They are either DC or DCC.


----------



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Either cork or foam rubber under the rails is a good idea. It helps to deaden unwanted sound and gives your track a more realistic profile. But neither is a good option as a scenery base. Buy the roadbed (your choice of material) and use that.
> 
> As far as I know (and I make no claim to being omniscient), there is no such thing as a hybrid controller. They are either DC or DCC.


So it turns out the model I have is a MRC Tech II Railmaster 2400

No idea if its any good.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Controller*



CanuckDad said:


> So it turns out the model I have is a MRC Tech II Railmaster 2400
> 
> No idea if its any good.


CanuckDad;

First, I think its great that you have your kids participating. Sounds like CanuckDad is also a GoodDad.

The controller you have (usually called a "power pack.") is a good brand, and should work. You can test it by running a locomotive or with a multimeter designed to measure DC an AC voltage. Such a meter is a very handy tool to have. It can help you find various electrical gremlins that crop up now and then. You can get one for about $5 US at www.harborfreighttools.com 

As for an online source, you might check out modeltrainstuff.com Many of our members have used them. We have several Canadian members. Maybe they can tell you a source in Canada.

Here are links to some general information that is intended to help new modelers.

View attachment WHERE DO I START.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf



Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

Thx, I'll check it out

My kids have a YouTube Channel as well so we actually recorded an Episode while I introduced to him to how things work. I think this can be a lot of fun.




traction fan said:


> CanuckDad;
> 
> First, I think its great that you have your kids participating. Sounds like CanuckDad is also a GoodDad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Welcome*

Hi - I am in Ottawa and love N scale - ModelTrainStuff is a great source - I am rebuilding my model train set - Steve


----------



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

Steve441 said:


> Hi - I am in Ottawa and love N scale - ModelTrainStuff is a great source - I am rebuilding my model train set - Steve


Thanks Steve, that's great to know, I'm just in Gatineau so I've started going to The Hobby House.

Any idea if there are any shows coming up in Ottawa?


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi - Yep - Hobby House is great - I have got a lot of stuff there - Great work with your son Man - Steve


----------

